# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Ben ik zwanger?

## TaChaa

Hallo, 
Ik Ben Een Meisje Van 15 & Heb Mijn Regels Sinds April. 
Ik heb twee maand geleden mijn regels een maand niet gehad. De vorige maand weer wel, en nu weer niet. 
Een paar weken geleden heeft Mijn vriend me Gevingerd  :Wink:  
Hy is niet in me geweest  :Smile:  Maar hy had even ervoor zich wel afgetrokken... 
Maar er is niets op zijn handen gekomen & heeft ze voor de zekerheid aan het toilet papier afgeveegt. 
Nu heb ik al een paar dagen Soms Krampen & Last in aan mhn onderbuik. Ben ik nu zwanger? 
Ik Ben zekerr dat hij niet in me is geweest , enkel mhn clitoris. 


Help aub 


x

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik denk dat je onregelmatig bent nu doordat je je er zorgen om maakt. Stress heeft waanzinnig veel invloed. Ik zou wel zorgen dat je voor jullie verder 'rommelen' de pil gaat slikken of condooms gebruikt. Of jij moet hem gaan trekken, dan blijven zijn handen sowieso schoon  :Big Grin: 

Onregelmatigheden zijn wel normaal, zeker als je nog maar zo kort ongesteld wordt. Geen zorgen maken dus, als je echt zekerheid wilt, nu of nog liever gisteren, kan je gewoon bij de drogist een testje kopen, kost een tientje ofzow, ben je gelijk van je zorgen af, en voorkom gewoon dat je je nog een keer zorgen moet gaan maken!

----------


## mamawendy87

Hallo ik ben wendy en heb met spoed een antwoord op mijn vraag nodig,
Ik voel me al een paar dagen heel erg miselijk alles wat ik ruik krijgt braak neigingen van maar eet wel meer dan anders, en me borsten doen pijn en heb heel erg last van me voeten ze zegge dat dat ook een kenmerk kan zijn wat denken jullie????????????????

----------


## mamawendy87

En heb het gedaan met me vriend maar zonder condoom en ik slik niej de pil dus kan het zijn dat ik zwanger ben??ook heb ik het gevoel dat me buik dikker wordt ik hoop snel dat jullie reageren vr mij

----------


## Petra717

Mamawendy87

Ik zou voor alle zekerheid echt een zwangerschapstest doen en echt beginnen met de pil!!

succes en sterkte 
PEtra

----------


## mamawendy87

Ja dat ga Ik ook doen maar moet pas 23 -25 ongesteld worden an dat is het nog niej,
Maar ik heb egt het gevoel dat ik zwanger ben, ik heb al een zoontje van 2 jaar en 4 maanden,
Toen ik zwanger van hem was voelde ik me ook zo,
Had toen ook last van me tepels en van me buik en daar heb ik nu ook last van en ben de laaste tijd heel erg moe en vaak heel erg miselijk enzo heb last van me voeten.
En krijg pukkels terwijl ik daar anders nooit last van heb kan dit een paar tekens zijn dat ik zwanger ben???
Vriendelijke groeten van mij :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Petra717

He wendy,

Ik ben geen expert, maar ik geloof wel dat de pukkels een teken van zwangerschap kan zijn. Maar ik het kan ook psygisch kan liggen (dat geld ook voor de ander "kwalen" en dat de menstruatie op zich laat wachten als dat zou gebeuren) Je maakt je toch zorgen of je zwanger bent of niet. 
Stress is een gemene plager voor de mentale en fysieke gezondheid. Ik spreek uit ervaring. Vaak wordt de stress over het hoofd gezien, maar ook wordt er door sommige artsen te veel en te snel de oorzaak op de stress gelegd. Het klinkt heel tegenstrijdig en dat is het ook.
Het afwachten tot de je kan testen is ook moeilijk, nu voor jou singalen zo herkenbar zijn. 

sterkte! en deel je gevoelens met je vriend!
Petra

ps mag k vragen hoe oud je bent? (21)

----------


## mamawendy87

Hallo bedankt voor je reactie jah vindt het inderdaad spannend ik ben 19 jaar gr mij

----------


## Petra717

> Hallo bedankt voor je reactie jah vindt het inderdaad spannend ik ben 19 jaar gr mij


hey wendy, 

srry dat ik het zeg, maar waarom slik je dan geen pil of gebruik je geen condoom. je bent al een jonge moeder, of was dat gepland? 
Het klinkt heel hard, maar zo bedoel ik het echt niet!

liefs mij

----------


## mamawendy87

Ik wordt ziek van de pil heb alles al gebruik meestalgebruik ik wel condoom maar dit keer niej gedaan
En me eerste kindje was gepland gr mij

----------


## Petra717

ow ok, srry dan... Heb je de Implanon al geprobeerd?

Tlds mij

----------


## mamawendy87

Je Hoeft geen sorry te zeggen hoor :Smile: 
Nee dat heb ik nog niej geprobeerd Ag zie het strakkkies wel als ik ongesteld word of niej .
Bedankt Voor je hulp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Smile:   :Smile:  Je mag alltijd alls zeggen hoor tegen mij ik wort niej zo snel boos kusjes mij

----------


## mamawendy87

Nu krijg ik ook last van slijm dat uit me vagina komt en me vagina doet ook een beetje pijn het lijkt wel of het zich op rekt ofzo zo voelt het dit ha dik ook toen ik zwnager was van me zoontje pfff ik zal wel zien

----------


## mamawendy87

Enuh me borsten begingen ook steeds meer pijn te doen Ik moet gewoob afwachten maar jah das best spannend vriendelijke gr mij toedels

----------


## pilvraagjes

Zou het nu ook wel gewenst zijn dan of niet? Ik snap niet zo goed dat je geen testje doet? Is je vriend ook de vader van je eerste kindje? En woon je nog bij je ouders of niet?

----------

